# Body Kit installation and Prep



## FiltersPig (Oct 19, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone out there has personally installed a fiberglass (or any other material for that matter) body kit. I have Painted cars, but never painted or installed a body kit. Any tips? Im definately going to use a flex additive, as I hear thats a must. Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i installed a poly urethane body kit on my boys civic. it was easy because it was acutally made for that car, unlike most of the fiberglass kits they sell that are not really cut right. it fit perfect, it was like it was OEM. i dont really know much about body kits, but i know not to get a fiberglass one because they crack easily, and they are of shitty quality, especially fitment wise.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> i installed a poly urethane body kit on my boys civic. it was easy because it was acutally made for that car, unlike most of the fiberglass kits they sell that are not really cut right. it fit perfect, it was like it was OEM. i dont really know much about body kits, but i know not to get a fiberglass one because they crack easily, and they are of shitty quality, especially fitment wise.


Just because its fibergalss doesnt mean its shitty quality. If you buy form a shitty company, then you get shitty quality. My fibergalss kit fit prefect and is great quality. Don't make a judgement on something unless you have had experience with it, you said yourself you dont know much about them. On the cracking thing, if you are hitting things to crack your bumper in the first place maybe you need to learn to drive the car before you start investing more money in it. :cheers:


----------

